# Tolls in Europe



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure where to put this, as it covers all Europe, so started here,

I am in the process of trying to find out toll requirements for my 3900 motorhome travelling from UK to Venice, Budapest, Krakow, Berlin and back home - lots of countries with toll charges!

I have come across this website, which appears to be good, but I wonder if it is one of those which overcharges for providing what would come at the proper price through the correct channels?

Europe-wide tolls

I have had a look at a few countries, and the info seems good; however, for Poland, which we went to last year and therefore I know about, there are links to the motorways which charge directly, but NOT to the ViaToll website - so, like everything, it may not be definitive.

It does, however list very many (but maybe not quite all) the toll bridges and tunnels in the UK.

Has anyone used, or have any knowledge of this website

[PS apologies if this is all old-hat, but I've seen nothing on the site about it]


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I am currently trying to get an electronic tag direct from TIS-PL for France and Spain. If I ever succeed I will let you know the price. Its now 3 days since I emailed them and I am beginning to think they are not yet available or the processes for using them aren't.
peedee


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I emailed the Hungarian toll company (very) late on Friday and had a reply this morning (which impressed me), which confirms I can use a category B2 vignette. The same info is given on the website I quoted, which is clearer than on the official Hungarian website.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

On that site the German emission sticker costs 7.90 Euros.
Whereas direct it cost 7 Euros last year.
Perhaps it adds a postage charge....or the cost has risen????


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We are buying our umweltzone sticker online via the Berlin site Euro 6 including postage.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

They cocked up with me and sent me two, in two different envelopes :lol: 
At least I have a spare, which if I keep the same registration, could be transferred to another vehicle :lol:


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

peedee said:


> I am currently trying to get an electronic tag direct from TIS-PL for France and Spain.


I recently bought one for French roads online from Sanef. There was an offer on the Eurotunnel website. It arrived very promptly, ( ordered Sunday night, arrived Tuesday am) and all the registation was straight forward.
I've not tried it yet but everyone suggests it works well.
Bryn.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Perhaps my last one was 6 Euros??.......Memories!!!!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

brynric said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently trying to get an electronic tag direct from TIS-PL for France and Spain.
> ...


Sanef do sell one for class 3 or 4 vehicles. I need a class 3 tag.
peedee


----------



## Crokeyboy (Aug 26, 2013)

We're in Slovenia at the moment, looking to head back to the UK through Hungary, Slovakia, and Czech Republic. Our Burstner camper is over 3500 kgs, so looking to avoid motorways with tolls/vignette's/electronic boxes etc . Therefore, already decided to avoid Austria. Anybody know what the A roads are like. Any advice out there?


----------

